# [Verkaufe] MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G



## Spassbremse (10. Juni 2016)

So, da in Kürze wohl das Nachfolgemodell in meinem Rechner seinen Dienst versehen wird, möchte ich hier meine GTX 970 zum Verkauf anbieten. OVP und sämtliches Zubehör vorhanden, die Karte versieht bei mir seit gut 1,5 Jahren anstandslos ihren Dienst.

Auf Wunsch stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen auch gerne ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos rein. 

Preisvorstellung: 250€ VB, Versandkosten würde ich übernehmen, wenn man sich auf einen Preis einigt, der nicht allzu stark abweicht. 

Thema Selbstabholung:

Generell sehr gerne, dachte ich mir, ich biete ein zusätzliches "Schmankerl" an: 

Gepflegtes Fachsimpeln bei einem Gläschen Scotch und/oder Wein & Käse - *ohne* Aufpreis.


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juni 2016)

Geht Selbstabholung auch, wenn ich nur den Scotch (in mir) mitnehme?


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juni 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Geht Selbstabholung auch, wenn ich nur den Scotch (in mir) mitnehme?



Klar, solange Du die ~250€ zahlst, können wir auch nur zusammen Scotch trinken, kein Thema!


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2016)

250€ kostet das Date mit Spassbremse die Grafikarte gibts dazu ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juni 2016)

Update:

Ich habe die Karte jetzt bei E-Bay drin.

MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G Grafikkarte, (4096 MB), OVP 0824142028025 | eBay

*Special Offer* @PCGames-Community: *220€* + Versandkosten (da ich mir gerne die E-Bay-Gebühren sparen würde).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Thema Selbstabholung:
> 
> Generell sehr gerne, dachte ich mir, ich biete ein zusätzliches "Schmankerl" an:
> 
> Gepflegtes Fachsimpeln bei einem Gläschen Scotch und/oder Wein & Käse - *ohne* Aufpreis.



Ok, Community-Party bei der Spassbremse!

Mein Vater hätte gerne eine neue Grafikkarte, aber der wartet nun wohl auf die neue Generation. Aber zur Käse-Community-Party komme ich natürlich. [emoji6]


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. Juni 2016)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, aber momentan wird schon schwer mit Gebrauchtware bei solchen Angeboten:
[Mediamarkt.at] EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0 für 222€ inkl. Versand nach DE - mydealz.de


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber zur Käse-Community-Party komme ich natürlich. [emoji6]



Community-Party wär vielleicht ein wenig zu groß, aber Du und Dein Männeken dürft uns natürlich gerne besuchen, falls es euch mal in unsere Ecke verschlagen sollte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Community-Party wär vielleicht ein wenig zu groß, aber Du und Dein Männeken dürft uns natürlich gerne besuchen, falls es euch mal in unsere Ecke verschlagen sollte.



Könnte schneller geschehen als man denkt, wo du mit Speis, Trank und netter Gesellschaft aufwartest. [emoji6]

Vielleicht würden wir sogar die 970 mitnehmen. [emoji38][emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Könnte schneller geschehen als man denkt, wo du mit Speis, Trank und netter Gesellschaft aufwartest. [emoji6]
> 
> Vielleicht würden wir sogar die 970 mitnehmen. [emoji38][emoji6]





Letzteres klappt leider schon nicht mehr, Karte wurde eben verkauft. So schnell kann's dann gehen...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Juni 2016)

Ha! Gratulation!


----------



## Batze (12. Juni 2016)

Das ging aber wirklich schnell. GZ.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2016)

Hoffentlich weiß der Käufer wie die 4 GB VRAM bei der Karte zu verstehen sind. Nicht dass Du das Ding bald wieder im Briefkasten liegen hast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weiß der Käufer wie die 4 GB VRAM bei der Karte zu verstehen sind. Nicht dass Du das Ding bald wieder im Briefkasten liegen hast.


Plus einem Pferdekopf... ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juni 2016)

Dankeschön. 

@slb: Pferdekopf? Als Drohung? Bei mir? Muhahahaha, ich glaube, da gibt es ein passendes Sprichwort, "Eulen nach Athen tragen", oder so...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch, für sowas ist Ebay echt klasse. Jeden Tag steht ein Tro.... äh Käufer auf  Habe für meine 280x nach Gebühren noch knappe 185 Euro bekommen.


----------

